# NOV Between DEC coming out find new home *PICS*



## RatPirate (Oct 5, 2004)

Hello. At last for pictures for you!


































Black and white already take by own mother cat.
White with four spot take by ME

Three left for this...

Two twin and one tabby


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

They are very cute! Hope you can find good homes for the rest of them!


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

If only I lived by you!!! SOOOO CUTE!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

> If only I lived by you!!!


That's what I say too..hope all will go to good homes.


----------



## RatPirate (Oct 5, 2004)

Two is out by me and my friend. Now Other friend want one for girl... YA... two left...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They are sweeter than a hot fudge sundae!  They will make someone very happy!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Wow -- that little tabby with white has VERY unique markings -- those white spots on his/her back are soo cool!


----------

